# Awesome cat needs home in New York!



## Shell Dingle (Jul 11, 2006)

I was browsing a funny site called catsthatlooklikehitler.com when I came across Hermes, a really cute and sweet-sounding adult cat. He's in a shelter right now, and they've been looking for a home for him for quite some time.

He's a fatty kitty, but those are great! He's really friendly, loves to be pet and brushed. He comes when called, and loves to sit on your lap (if you can handle the weight).

If you don't think the cats looking like hitler thing is funny, try to ignore it...he's such a sweet cat. I would adopt him in a second if I lived in New York or close enough to it.

Check him out at http://83.136.68.93/cgi-bin/seigboard.pl?84

and https://barcshelter.wordpress.com/2006/ ... g-daddy-2/


----------

